# With �Shogun� Rua injured till March, Lyoto Machida calls for interim title fight



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

*With “Shogun” Rua injured till March, Lyoto Machida calls for interim title fight*

Former UFC light heavyweight champion, Lyoto Machida is eyeing an interim title fight with Rashad Evans in the not so distant future according to his manager after hearing current champ, Mauricio “Shogun” Rua will be injured until at least March.

Speaking via MMAJunkie.com, Ed Soares said:

“Honestly, we’d like to fight ‘Shogun’. Now it’s 1-1. It’s even. Let’s do this rubber match. Let’s figure this out. Granted, he won by decision and Lyoto won decisively, but anyone can get caught in this sport. He went in for the kill, and unfortunately, he got caught.”

“Since ‘Shogun’ is out – they’re saying until March – personally, when there’s an injured champion, I would love to see maybe a Rashad-Lyoto match for the interim title. I think that would be something that would be cool, and the winner of that would get to fight ‘Shogun’ when he’s all healed up in the spring of next year.”

“One of the coolest things [Machida] told me after the fight (with Rua) was he really, truly feels like a complete fighter now. He knows what it feels like to win. He knows what it’s like to be a champ, and now he knows what’s it’s like to lose. It’s going to make him a better fighter – a better person. I guarantee you, he’s going to come back as the best fighter you’ve ever seen. This has only improved him.”

Machida was also in the studio alongside Soares and said:

“I came here to the States to train a lot more wrestling, and of course to spend a lot more time training with Anderson. I think he’s good training for me, especially for my upcoming opponent, whoever that may be. But I’m healed. I’m ready to go, and I’m ready to get back in there and fight as soon as they give me someone.”

“It was always in my plan to spend more time here, especially to do my training here. Especially now that I don’t have any fight scheduled, I’m a lot more at ease being able to spend more time here and acclimate to what it’s like to train here.”


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

well the rubber match is completely unnessacary right now for obvious reasons imo, and even if we do have in interim title i dont think machida deserves to fight for it just yet coming off a loss. i say anderson silva vs rashad evans then rua can fight anderson on his return haha too bad that wont happen


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

Of course he'd love to see an interim title fight, Rashad is an easy win for Lyoto. Lyoto can become champion again with little to no work.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I dont see rashad as an easy win for anybody. I think he'll be using his wrestling a lot more from now on. he'll be the black GSP.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I want to see Machida earn his title shot. He shouldnt get the interim belt just for beating rashad. Id like to say him face either rampage or lil nog as well and maybe jon jones.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

When Randy destroys the fat boxer let him face rashad, much bigger fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, of course he does. 

I'm not saying Machida doesn't warrant being a part of said interim title fight. Truth is, though he may never figure out Rua, he'd likely still lay waste to 3.5/4s of the division. But come on... at least earn back your place, my man. Earning your way to a title match used to mean something in the UFC, and in many regards, it still does. But we've seen far too many gifted second chances as of late. Lyoto is capable of clawing his way back to the top, and you'd think he'd want to do so in an honourable fashion... which doesn't include tactics like this. Jumping on the chance to fight someone you brutally defeated now that the man you can't seemingly beat (legitimately) is injured? That's pretty weak in my books, and Machida is better than that.

Though, I guess we do have to remember that Ed Soares is speaking FOR Machida, and I'm sorry, but Ed Soares is a bit of a slime ball at times.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Machida should definitely be forced to fight at least one fight before getting an interim title shot. Let Rashad fight Jon Jones for the interim title after Jones destroys in his next fight, and then let Lyoto fight Rampage in the meantime.

The winner of Rampage/Machida will fight the winner of Rashad/Jones for the interim title, and the titles will be unified when Shogun gets back and ready.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Though, I guess we do have to remember that Ed Soares is speaking FOR Machida, and I'm sorry, but Ed Soares is a bit of a slime ball at times.


i hope it's just ed soares talking because if it's machida than i really can't stand the guy anymore, it seems that anderson is starting to rub off on him, like why the hell does he think he derves the interim title shot? and also why would he wan't to fight vitor when he is a MW? perhaps trying to get him away from anderson?


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

KittenStrangler said:


> Of course he'd love to see an interim title fight, Rashad is an easy win for Lyoto. Lyoto can become champion again with little to no work.


I doubt this as Rashad would come into the rematch with a much different gameplan. 


But that also doesnt mean that Machida wont beat Rashad easily again.......


Great fight and I would love to see this rematch as Rashad will have a different gameplan than that horrible one he had in the first fight.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Interim titles suck and are worthless. There's absolutely no point other than to have two gold belts on the poster for the event. They're confusing to the casual fan and meaningless to hardcore fans.

Either strip Shogun of the belt he earned or don't, but no more of this interim trash. 

Besides, while Lyoto is out-of-this-world good, who says he gets an immediate shot at the title? In many minds, he lost two title fights in a row. No matter how you look at it, he got KTFO in his last fight.

No, I say we let the one and only title sit around the waist of the rightful champion.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Was he not training with Andy to prepare for Shogun? I don't remember if that camp coincided with Andy recovering from surgery or not. If you have the best MT fighter in MMA available to prepare you for the second or third best then you should be taking advantage of that.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Everyone needs to keep in mind that if this interim thing did happen it would only be Lyoto's belt after he faces Franklin then Rashad....there will and should def be a warm up match in there for Lyoto, but after a win over Franklin it isn't out of the realm to fight Rashad for an interim belt, do I want to see that.....NO.....Machida already worked Rashad and for those that think Rashad will wrestle Machida to a win if they were to fight again take these three things into consideration.

He is here in the states to train more on wrestling, he basically stuffed everyone of Rua's take downs, he has a Sumo background himself, and the last real wrestler he fought he tossed around the cage for three rounds....his name was Tito Ortiz. Sorry that was 4 things.....


Either way I want Franklin then Rampage in any of those orders then Rashad can frankly go fly a kite Machida will be due a shot...and honestly if you imagine and fast forward in your mind for a sec what those 2 wins would have people saying about Lyoto....Title Shot.

If he is asked to drop I could see him doing it without too much problem he is not a big 205er and Anderson is going to be coming to 205 after Sonnen and Belfort....according to Dana....:thumbsup:


Edit: @ OSMIUM....No he wasnt training with Anderson for Rua....he was at The Terra Alta Farm in Belam...


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Everyone needs to keep in mind that if this interim thing did happen it would only be Lyoto's belt after he faces Franklin then Rashad....there will and should def be a warm up match in there for Lyoto, but after a win over Franklin it isn't out of the realm to fight Rashad for an interim belt, do I want to see that.....NO.....Machida already worked Rashad and for those that think Rashad will wrestle Machida to a win if they were to fight again take these three things into consideration.
> 
> He is here in the states to train more on wrestling, he basically stuffed everyone of Rua's take downs, he has a Sumo background himself, and the last real wrestler he fought he tossed around the cage for three rounds....his name was Tito Ortiz. Sorry that was 4 things.....
> 
> ...


Add this to ColdCall's post.

Machida has the best takedown defense in UFC history, statistically speaking that is.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> Interim titles suck and are worthless. There's absolutely no point other than to have two gold belts on the poster for the event. They're confusing to the casual fan and meaningless to hardcore fans.
> 
> Either strip Shogun of the belt he earned or don't, but no more of this interim trash.


My thoughts exactly, Interm belt are pointless in situation like these they should just strip the champ and when he comes back he gets number 1 contender spot


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Machida should get a match or two before getting right back into the title picture. I think the guy to fight Anderson(if he beats Sonnen) It works out perfectly I think. I also think Interim belts are rather fair and important when an injury occurs. Its bogus if a guy gets hurt and he has to be stripped of the title. What if he hurts himself in a title fight that he wins? Makes no sense to strip a newly crowned champ

For anyone to say Jon Jones wow you're crazy he'd get beaten , he's clearly not ready teh guy still has to face Matsyhuenko and what if he loses?exactly


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Sousa said:


> Machida should get a match or two before getting right back into the title picture. I think the guy to fight Anderson(if he beats Sonnen) It works out perfectly I think. I also think Interim belts are rather fair and important when an injury occurs. Its bogus if a guy gets hurt and he has to be stripped of the title. What if he hurts himself in a title fight that he wins? Makes no sense to strip a newly crowned champ
> 
> For anyone to say Jon Jones wow you're crazy he'd get beaten , he's clearly not ready teh guy still has to face Matsyhuenko and what if he loses?exactly


jon jones would ragdoll anderson


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> jon jones would ragdoll anderson


Hahahahahah NO.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> Hahahahahah NO.


HAHAHAH YES


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is possible that Bones could get a judo throw or two on Andy but he would probably get subbed on the ground at this point in his developement.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Machida is the man. He got caught, learned from it, is very humble about it. And now he is doing the best thing possible traing his wrestling more and working more with Anderson Silva. If Machida comes out striking anything like Silva, it's light outs for everyone at 205!!!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Again, I think interim belts are unnecessary. They just get in the way of the true title belt. No need for Shogun to fight Machida again. He's proven he can beat Lyoto. Most believed he did in the first fight and the second just put the nail in the coffin. I think Joe Silva should give other killers in the wing a shot. Here's a couple of matches that would be pretty interesting: *Vitor Belfort vs. Lyoto Machida and Rich Franklin vs. Rashad Evans.* Food for thought...:thumbsup:


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> jon jones would ragdoll anderson


You just love living upto your trolling status.

Also like i said before in another thread an mma fighters career is very short on average there is about a maximum of 10 years where the fighters are at there peak in potential and after that there bodies just can't do what they used to and new fighters come and takeover, I don't want this happening in the LHW division for Lyoto, so a interim title fight would be great Machida can easily **** anyone in the division and challenge Shogun when he's back so if u were to consider the interim title as the second best in the division that can be a rather accurate assumption.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I really don't see how he thinks that he can just walk into another title fight. He will have to win at least a couple of tough fights to get back into contention. Though I admire the fact he wants another beating from Shogun.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> You just love living upto your trolling status.
> 
> Also like i said before in another thread an mma fighters career is very short on average there is about a maximum of 10 years where the fighters are at there peak in potential and after that there bodies just can't do what they used to and new fighters come and takeover, I don't want this happening in the LHW division for Lyoto, so a interim title fight would be great Machida can easily **** anyone in the division and challenge Shogun when he's back so if u were to consider the interim title as the second best in the division that can be a rather accurate assumption.


jone jones WOULD make anderson silva, raggedy andy


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> I doubt this as Rashad would come into the rematch with a much different gameplan.
> 
> 
> But that also doesnt mean that Machida wont beat Rashad easily again.......
> ...


What can he honestly do? Lay and pray? Hard to do to a guy that can slam you whenever he pleases. I have yet to see someone defend his trips or takedowns.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I honestly can't understand why some people feel Machida should not get Evans right away. Machida is a elite fighter at LHW. On paper he can easily dismantle anyone not named shogun. Who are you going to match him up with Rampage,Jones,Forrest? Machida is a nightmare matchup for any of these guys and would easily win on paper. Evans might be the number one contender right now but Machida has whooped his before with ease. Its like if GSP lost the belt or Anderson Silva lost the belt would they have to wait to get it back? The UFC does not want to throw jones to the wolves yet so he is ruled out. Rampage will get out strike by machida, and forrest is to stupid to fight machida. Forrest style is asking for a first round knockout. Evans makes sense...Evans has grown as a fighter since he lost to machida, Machida has also grown. I think Machida vs Evans would be one hell of a match up...u can't deny evans will go in there with a good game plan.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

If Shogun IS out 8 months, who else can you give Sugar BUT Machida? Franklin and Randy are all that are obvious, and those guys, no offense, arent really in the title picture. 

on Interim Titles, it makes a lot of sense to have a guy who wont defend in the next half year still be called the champ, when the guy he would be facing has to suck it up, despite the fact hes fine. You have to have some sort of title fight, whether an interim, or just strip the injured dude, which dosent seem to ever happen so its just a bunch of unification fights.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I bet this is more Soares than Machida. Lyoto doesn't seem like the guy to ask for favors, especially if he doesn't deserve them. I think this is just Soares trying to add another belt to his gym. Interim titles are pointless if they only exist for one fight. When Randy was gone it was the right decision to make a new belt, but this is just a one year long layoff. With usually about 6 months between title fights that's only one fight you lose. This belt wouldn't be worth much more than the gold it would be made of.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Does anyone other than the diehard Machida fans actually want to see Shogun vs Machida III anytime soon? I sure as hell don't. I like a rivalry as much as anyone, but fighting eachother 3 times in the space of 2 years, that's a bit extreme. I score it 2-0 to Shogun too, so a 3rd fight would be largely pointless. Machida needs to fight his way back to a title shot against Shogun, I want to see him win at least 3 fights before he gets another shot at the belt. Shogun needs to fight someone different too, why would he want to face the same guy 3 fights in a row?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Does anyone other than the diehard Machida fans actually want to see Shogun vs Machida III anytime soon? I sure as hell don't. I like a rivalry as much as anyone, but fighting eachother 3 times in the space of 2 years, that's a bit extreme. I score it 2-0 to Shogun too, so a 3rd fight would be largely pointless. Machida needs to fight his way back to a title shot against Shogun, I want to see him win at least 3 fights before he gets another shot at the belt. Shogun needs to fight someone different too, why would he want to face the same guy 3 fights in a row?


Well aside from evans the ufc lhw division without anderson is a 3 man race right now. Jones is not ready for Machida,Shogun,or Evans at this point. Evans and Machida both claim they have fixed there game and are now better fighters. With shogun out of the picture and Silva at MW, who really can beat Machida or Evans?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i want griffin to recover, he has had a form dip but he will pick himself up


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i want griffin to recover, he has had a form dip but he will pick himself up


Forrest is done he will never be champ again.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, personally I'd put Rashad in against Forrest, a re-match between those 2 is a fight I'd much rather see than Rashad-Machida II. Then you stick Machida in against either Franklin or Rampage. Rashad/Forrest taking on Shogun is far more marketable than Shogun-Machida III. Shogun won their last fight as convincingly as you can win a fight, and I have no interest in seeing those 2 go up against eachother again anytime soon. Rashad vs Forrest is not only a marketable match-up on it's own, but the upshots are marketable too. If Rashad wins he's on a streak of very impressive victories and is a guy Shogun hasn't faced before. If Forrest manages to pull out the win, then you've got one of the biggest draws in the sport in a title fight, against a guy he's already beaten. He's the only guy to have defeated Shogun convincingly in the UFC, the UFC could get some serious hype from that angle, with Shogun looking to avenge his only other UFC defeat. Makes far more sense than putting Shogun in against Machida every few months.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

i never like to see a fighter fight for a title while just coming off a loss, unless its a instant rematch from a close decision or a premature stoppage etc. Machida needs another win to warrant a title shot IMO otherwise it shows a lack of depth to the division.

Id say Rashad v Lil Nog or Anderson Silva.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Well, personally I'd put Rashad in against Forrest, a re-match between those 2 is a fight I'd much rather see than Rashad-Machida II. Then you stick Machida in against either Franklin or Rampage. Rashad/Forrest taking on Shogun is far more marketable than Shogun-Machida III. Shogun won their last fight as convincingly as you can win a fight, and I have no interest in seeing those 2 go up against eachother again anytime soon. Rashad vs Forrest is not only a marketable match-up on it's own, but the upshots are marketable too. If Rashad wins he's on a streak of very impressive victories and is a guy Shogun hasn't faced before. If Forrest manages to pull out the win, then you've got one of the biggest draws in the sport in a title fight, against a guy he's already beaten. He's the only guy to have defeated Shogun convincingly in the UFC, the UFC could get some serious hype from that angle, with Shogun looking to avenge his only other UFC defeat. Makes far more sense than putting Shogun in against Machida every few months.


The problem is shogun is gone for a while...U got Rampage/Forrest/Machida/Evans in the picture now. Machida hate to say it but will kill all 3 quite easily. Evans is the second best who lost to machida. I don't think he wants page again however that would be the most marketable. Anything with rampage will sell. Just a question of rankings, evans has everything to lose and nothing to gain since shogun is out.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

8 months really isn't that far away. Rashad's only going to get 1 fight in, between now and Shogun's return, so it might as well be the most marketable fight, which is against Forrest. Machida on paper might have enough to beat Rashad, Rampage and Forrest, but putting him in against Shogun for a 3rd time anytime soon would be a very poor decision. If Machida goes on a tear, and beats 3/4 guys convincingly then I say give him a shot at Shogun, but I don't think 1 fight is enough to deserve another shot at a guy that arguably has beaten you twice, and last time out knocked you out. I'll be very disappointed if we see Shogun having to fight the same guy 3 fights in a row.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well i thik griffin is still good despite that laclustre performance against silva, ii feel for rashad because he is already #1 contender and if he loses he loses that spot that he already earned.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> 8 months really isn't that far away. Rashad's only going to get 1 fight in, between now and Shogun's return, so it might as well be the most marketable fight, which is against Forrest. Machida on paper might have enough to beat Rashad, Rampage and Forrest, but putting him in against Shogun for a 3rd time anytime soon would be a very poor decision. If Machida goes on a tear, and beats 3/4 guys convincingly then I say give him a shot at Shogun, but I don't think 1 fight is enough to deserve another shot at a guy that arguably has beaten you twice, and last time out knocked you out. I'll be very disappointed if we see Shogun having to fight the same guy 3 fights in a row.


True but the only fight that makes sense for evens is Rampage vs Evans 2 it will sell more than Forrest vs Evans 2. Rampage vs any of the three will sell. Forrest vs Machida will be lopsided. Machida vs rampage would be sick. Forrest I don't think is ready to step into title contention.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Forrest vs Evans 2 would sell more, simply due to the fact that Forrest is a bigger draw in the UFC than Machida is. Lyoto is a big name now, but Forrest is still huge. He was also winning the first fight against Rashad, before getting very sloppy on the ground. I think if Forrest had stuck to his gameplan he'd have won that fight, and I'd like to see them step in again. Forrest vs Rashad, Rampage vs Machida and Franklin vs Little Nog are the 3 fights I wanna see in the 205lb division.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i'd like machida vs griffin, since griffin has beaten shogun and i think it would be an unusual match up


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i'd like machida vs griffin, since griffin has beaten shogun and i think it would be an unusual match up


Machida will put griffin into retirement, a guy that likes taking chances vs an elite defensives/counter striker.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Machida will put griffin into retirement, a guy that likes taking chances vs an elite defensives/counter striker.


you think machida and silva will put everyone into retirement......


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

People also have to remember Shogun has now blown out his KNEE 3 TIMES..I mean damn, he's never gonna be the same guy again, I hope everyone realizes this.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Good scenario for him.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

TheNinja said:


> People also have to remember Shogun has now blown out his KNEE 3 TIMES..I mean damn, he's never gonna be the same guy again, I hope everyone realizes this.


that just shows how great of fighter he really is, 3 major knee surgerys and in the last 3 years or so and the guy is still a top 5 p4p fighter in the world. Do people even realise how hard of a task that must be? imagine how great he would be if he could train to his full potential, injury free? its just sad that now he will probably never be 100% healthy again.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Are you kidding me? I mean is this for real??? It best be Soares that's just speculating this bullshit because I think I have had it up to here with undeserving fighters thinking they deserve a shot, specially when this fighter JUST LOST the title in his last fight. Machida needs to get in ******* line, mate, because it's Rashad vs somebody who is not on a 2 fight losing streak that makes sense.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> I* honestly can't understand why some people feel Machida should not get Evans right away. *Machida is a elite fighter at LHW. On paper he can easily dismantle anyone not named shogun. Who are you going to match him up with Rampage,Jones,Forrest? Machida is a nightmare matchup for any of these guys and would easily win on paper. Evans might be the number one contender right now but Machida has whooped his before with ease. Its like if GSP lost the belt or Anderson Silva lost the belt would they have to wait to get it back? The UFC does not want to throw jones to the wolves yet so he is ruled out. Rampage will get out strike by machida, and forrest is to stupid to fight machida. Forrest style is asking for a first round knockout. Evans makes sense...Evans has grown as a fighter since he lost to machida, Machida has also grown. I think Machida vs Evans would be one hell of a match up...u can't deny evans will go in there with a good game plan.



You can't understand why people don't want a guy who got his arse kicked TWICE in a row to fight for a shot at the title against a guy who is on a dominant two fight win streak against one Top 5 and one Top 10??? 

Listen here, Machida deserves **** all right now. I think it's absolutely disgusting how neither he or Ed Soares have even mentioned Rashad in regards to an Intern title shot. It speaks volumes about his character and lack of respect for Rashad.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> You can't understand why people don't want a guy who got his arse kicked TWICE in a row to fight for a shot at the title against a guy who is on a dominant two fight win streak against one Top 5 and one Top 10???
> 
> Listen here, Machida deserves **** all right now. I think it's absolutely disgusting how neither he or Ed Soares have even mentioned Rashad in regards to an Intern title shot. It speaks volumes about his character and lack of respect for Rashad.


i dont think he should get the shot just because his last fight he lost the title, i still think evans vs griffin would be a nice match up or evans vs ....... i dont really know there isn't a lot of good choices, maybe eventually bader, or depending on couture's recovery time if he wins( shogun said he wanted his 1st defense against randy)


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i dont think he should get the shot just because his last fight he lost the title, i still think evans vs griffin would be a nice match up or evans vs ....... i dont really know there isn't a lot of good choices, maybe eventually bader, or depending on couture's recovery time if he wins( shogun said he wanted his 1st defense against randy)


Exactly, these suggestions make much more sense. Bader is more deserving than Machida, Jones is more deserving than Machida right as is Griffin. Hell, even Belfort would be more deserving (yes i'm aware he is a middleweight) than Lyoto the Machida Dragon or whatever he is called.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Exactly, these suggestions make much more sense. Bader is more deserving than Machida, Jones is more deserving than Machida right as is Griffin. Hell, even Belfort would be more deserving (yes i'm aware he is a middleweight) than Lyoto the Machida Dragon or whatever he is called.


don't know the truth in this but i heard jones won't fight suga because they are at the same camp?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

also i hate machida's punch and run strategies(hehe didnt exactly work at 113)


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> People also have to remember Shogun has now blown out his KNEE 3 TIMES..I mean damn, he's never gonna be the same guy again, I hope everyone realizes this.


What are you saying? he came back before he can do it again...



DJ Syko said:


> that just shows how great of fighter he really is, 3 major knee surgerys and in the last 3 years or so and the guy is still a top 5 p4p fighter in the world. Do people even realise how hard of a task that must be? imagine how great he would be if he could train to his full potential, injury free? its just sad that now he will probably never be 100% healthy again.


How did you come to this conclusion that he wont ever be 100% healthy? 



The Dark Knight said:


> You can't understand why people don't want a guy who got his arse kicked TWICE in a row to fight for a shot at the title against a guy who is on a dominant two fight win streak against one Top 5 and one Top 10???
> 
> Listen here, Machida deserves **** all right now. I think it's absolutely disgusting how neither he or Ed Soares have even mentioned Rashad in regards to an Intern title shot. It speaks volumes about his character and lack of respect for Rashad.


Yeah it's because Shogun is a warrior, it's like an unstoppable force collides with an immovable object you get Machida and Shogun the best LHW fighters in the world. 

It's quite obvious why Machida will ask for Shogun and not Rashad since he already humiliated him, although I do think it would be in Machida's own favour to fight someone before he gets Shogun again.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rashad wont get humiliated twice, besides that the fact that his fight with machida changed him a lot, he also can have a look at the shogun fights to see where he is vulnerable


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

xRoxaz said:


> It's quite obvious why Machida will ask for Shogun and not Rashad since he already humiliated him, although I do think it would be in Machida's own favour to fight someone before he gets Shogun again.



He didn't just ask for Shogun though, did he? He's been asking Rich Franklin and even ******* Vitor Belfort, a guy who isn't even in the LHW division anymore. But not one single mention to Rashad, the number contender. I think what's quite obvious is that Machida has little to no respect for Rashad despite the fact that Rashad has dominated two top fighters now. I think it's in Machida's favour to win and and not lose to two top fighters in a row before he even thinks about anything with the word title in it. I don't want him near Rashad, at least right now.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> rashad wont get humiliated twice, besides that the fact that his fight with machida changed him a lot, he also can have a look at the shogun fights to see where he is vulnerable


Yeah im not saying he will again, I've grown to like Rashad after his last 3 fights, a few years ago he was some security officer and now he's arguably the 3rd best lhw in the world, I got nothing but respect for him.

However Machida is a whole nother specimen, it's so rare to find a guy like him in this century, perhaps Joe Rogan said it best on his entrance to ufc 104 "he's like a character out of a video game", he is the very few old fashioned martial artists that exist today, he doesn't just practice it he lives it. it's surprising how there's no movie's being made about him as their is for Matt Hammil.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> Yeah im not saying he will again, I've grown to like Rashad after his last 3 fights, a few years ago he was some security officer and now he's arguably the 3rd best lhw in the world, I got nothing but respect for him.
> 
> However Machida is a whole nother specimen, it's so rare to find a guy like him in this century, perhaps Joe Rogan said it best on his entrance to ufc 104 "he's like a character out of a video game", he is the very few old fashioned martial artists that exist today, he doesn't just practice it he lives it. it's surprising how there's no movie's being made about him as their is for Matt Hammil.


i dont see where you are going with that video, that is snoop dogg,machida and silva having a photo shoot.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i dont see where you are going with that video, that is snoop dogg,machida and silva having a photo shoot.


yes i just checked thats not the one I cant find what i was looking for so i removed it altogether.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I honestly can't understand why some people feel Machida should not get Evans right away. Machida is a elite fighter at LHW. On paper he can easily dismantle anyone not named shogun. Who are you going to match him up with Rampage,Jones,Forrest? Machida is a nightmare matchup for any of these guys and would easily win on paper. Evans might be the number one contender right now but Machida has whooped his before with ease. Its like if GSP lost the belt or Anderson Silva lost the belt would they have to wait to get it back? The UFC does not want to throw jones to the wolves yet so he is ruled out. Rampage will get out strike by machida, and forrest is to stupid to fight machida. Forrest style is asking for a first round knockout. Evans makes sense...Evans has grown as a fighter since he lost to machida, Machida has also grown. I think Machida vs Evans would be one hell of a match up...u can't deny evans will go in there with a good game plan.





marcthegame said:


> Well aside from evans the ufc lhw division without anderson is a 3 man race right now. Jones is not ready for Machida,Shogun,or Evans at this point. Evans and Machida both claim they have fixed there game and are now better fighters. With shogun out of the picture and Silva at MW, who really can beat Machida or Evans?


Finally somebody who speaks the truth here :thumbsup:



Danm2501 said:


> Well, personally I'd put Rashad in against Forrest, a re-match between those 2 is a fight I'd much rather see than Rashad-Machida II. Then you stick Machida in against either Franklin or Rampage. Rashad/Forrest taking on Shogun is far more marketable than Shogun-Machida III. Shogun won their last fight as convincingly as you can win a fight, and I have no interest in seeing those 2 go up against eachother again anytime soon. Rashad vs Forrest is not only a marketable match-up on it's own, but the upshots are marketable too. If Rashad wins he's on a streak of very impressive victories and is a guy Shogun hasn't faced before. *If Forrest manages to pull out the win, then you've got one of the biggest draws in the sport in a title fight, against a guy he's already beaten. He's the only guy to have defeated Shogun convincingly in the UFC, the UFC could get some serious hype from that angle, with Shogun looking to avenge his only other UFC defeat. Makes far more sense than putting Shogun in against Machida every few months.*


Didn't you just say, that people need to earn there title shot???



TheNinja said:


> People also have to remember Shogun has now blown out his KNEE 3 TIMES..I mean damn, he's never gonna be the same guy again, I hope everyone realizes this.


Just like DJ said, as sad as it sound, but it's very possible that Shougun might never be the same fighter again.. I never heard of a professional athlet who came back the same, after 3 knee injuries.. But if somebody can do it, I hope it's Shogun!



The Dark Knight said:


> Are you kidding me? I mean is this for real??? It best be Soares that's just speculating this bullshit because I think I have had it up to here with undeserving fighters thinking they deserve a shot, specially when this fighter JUST LOST the title in his last fight. Machida needs to get in ******* line, mate, because it's Rashad vs somebody who is not on a 2 fight losing streak that makes sense.





The Dark Knight said:


> Exactly, these suggestions make much more sense. Bader is more deserving than Machida, Jones is more deserving than Machida right as is Griffin. Hell, even Belfort would be more deserving (yes i'm aware he is a middleweight) than Lyoto the Machida Dragon or whatever he is called.





The Dark Knight said:


> He didn't just ask for Shogun though, did he? He's been asking Rich Franklin and even ******* Vitor Belfort, a guy who isn't even in the LHW division anymore. But not one single mention to Rashad, the number contender. I think what's quite obvious is that Machida has little to no respect for Rashad despite the fact that Rashad has dominated two top fighters now. I think it's in Machida's favour to win and and not lose to two top fighters in a row before he even thinks about anything with the word title in it. I don't want him near Rashad, at least right now.


LOL I never knew how somebody can have so much hate for a guy like Lyoto.. very poor!!! Fact is, he beat Rashads ass not to long ago. Why in the World should he ask to fight somebody again who had *ZERO* chance and was completely outclassed against himself??? 
How you can repeatedly use the word disrespectful in a sentence with the name Machida in it, is beyond me.. your Machida hate is blinding you.. Stop bashing him for no reason!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> LOL I never knew how somebody can have so much hate for a guy like Lyoto.. very poor!!! Fact is, he beat Rashads ass not to long ago. Why in the World should he ask to fight somebody again who had *ZERO* chance and was completely outclassed against himself???
> How you can repeatedly use the word disrespectful in a sentence with the name Machida in it, is beyond me.. your Machida hate is blinding you.. Stop bashing him for no reason!


I don't hate Machida, never said I did. I admit that I will never watch UFC 98 again and still have bad thoughts about the card, but I do not hate Machida. That said, I am disliking him more and more. You say that my so called hate is blinding me, but I think it is your off the charts nuthuggary that is blinding you mate. Machida may have beat Rashad in the past, but since then he lost two fights in a row whereas Rashad has gotten better, stronger, faster and more complete than ever before with his two impressive victories. Machida may have well spat in Rashad's face. How this Machida joker can think he deserves a shot is what's beyond anything right now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> I don't hate Machida, never said I did. I admit that I will never watch UFC 98 again and still have bad thoughts about the card, but I do not hate Machida. That said, I am disliking him more and more. You say that my so called hate is blinding me, but I think it is your off the charts nuthuggary that is blinding you mate. Machida may have beat Rashad in the past, but since then he lost two fights in a row whereas Rashad has gotten better, stronger, faster and more complete than ever before with his two impressive victories. Machida may have well spat in Rashad's face. How this Machida joker can think he deserves a shot is what's beyond anything right now.


agreed, machida's fights are boring anyway.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

At this rate, Shogun's Knee might end up like Tito's back, i just hope the money a top fighter gets is enough to get the best medical care around and get that sucker as close to 100% as possible, never want to see a guy's career taken from him due to injury, look at bas, similar story.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

No no no... We do not need an interim belt. It is the same thing as being the #1 contender except you have a shiny belt that means you are the "champion" until the actual champion comes back in which point in time you would have to defeat the actual champion to be considered the actual champion. I am so tired of interim belts as many people actually believe that it makes that fighter more than the #1 contender which is untrue.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewaTrVeVSn0

i like this video


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> i never like to see a fighter fight for a title while just coming off a loss, unless its a instant rematch from a close decision or a premature stoppage etc. Machida needs another win to warrant a title shot IMO otherwise it shows a lack of depth to the division.
> 
> Id say Rashad v Lil Nog or Anderson Silva.


Lil Nog has to face Rampage first before getting any sort of title shot and if he loses to Rampage then what?


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I, as usual, disagree with Soares. And the title is misleading. It seemed to me Machida is apathetic to another shot at the title right now. He seems to just want to get in there and tear somebody up. I hope its Jackson personally!

A rematch with Evans would be very intriguing. Machida beating him so badly, according to his coaches on the vs Jackson primetime show, made him realize what he was doing wrong and made him a more complete fighter. I'd like to see how both of them losing for the first time changed them!

Good to see Machida adding more skills to his repetoire, and training with Silva is always a plus. I think Franklin looked infinitely morer skilled and comfortable after his stint training with Silva...maybe some of his genius rubs off on his sparring partners...

I must find him and spar now!

Also:
<-----Squirre-Chida say Machida via TKO in his next fight


----------



## Gopherchucks (Jun 20, 2010)

I think this is more Soares' thoughts than Machida's, and Ed Soares says some strange things from time to time. I mean, Belfort just makes no sense at all. I can see the Franklin fight as a possibility, especially since they've fought before. If he wants back in the mix for a title shot however, he should fight somebody a bit more relevant. Franklin has only beat Hamill and Liddell at LHW, don't think that makes him a top contender. Bader, Rampage or Evans makes much more sense. I'd love to see him against Lil Nog, but I guess he won't do that cause of the whole Blackhouse thing. Im really looking forward to seeing Machida back after his first loss, and I'd want him to have at least two fights before another title shot. Evans has just beat two tough opponents and is in my oppinion closer to a title shot right now. Oh, and I completely agree that we don't need another interim belt, those are just lame. If Shogun ends up being out for longer than anticipated I say he has to give up the belt.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> I don't hate Machida, never said I did. I admit that I will never watch UFC 98 again and still have bad thoughts about the card, but I do not hate Machida. That said, I am disliking him more and more. You say that my so called hate is blinding me, but I think it is your off the charts nuthuggary that is blinding you mate. Machida may have beat Rashad in the past, but since then he lost two fights in a row whereas Rashad has gotten better, stronger, faster and more complete than ever before with his two impressive victories. Machida may have well spat in Rashad's face. How this Machida joker can think he deserves a shot is what's beyond anything right now.


lol your Rashad love knows no bounds :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> I don't hate Machida, never said I did. I admit that I will never watch UFC 98 again and still have bad thoughts about the card, but I do not hate Machida. That said, I am disliking him more and more. You say that my so called hate is blinding me, but I think it is your off the charts nuthuggary that is blinding you mate. Machida may have beat Rashad in the past, but since then he lost two fights in a row whereas Rashad has gotten better, stronger, faster and more complete than ever before with his two impressive victories. Machida may have well spat in Rashad's face. How this Machida joker can think he deserves a shot is what's beyond anything right now.


I just don't get why people have to talk downright bad and full of hate in there posts.. I don't think thats necessary and I thought, that you of all the people in here don't have to post like that every single time they talk about a topic like that. It's just poor..

So if you truly believe, that Rashad is so good and truly earns his number 1 spot, then let him fight Machida again so that he actually can prove to the World, that he is indeed the deserving contender right now. Instead of giving him a great matchup like Lil Nog or Forrest. Until then Rashad is just somebody who were lucky enough, not to fight Lyoto again before the title shot. If you think he improved that much, how can you possibly NOT wanna see a second fight?? It would guarantee Rashads number 1 spot and nobody could question it. 

I wanna see the two best guys fight for the Title! And as long as Rashad isn't able to defeat Lyoto.. he has no business keeping his number 1 Spot by getting easy matchups. Thats disrespectful towards Lyoto, nothing else..


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I just don't get why people have to talk downright bad and full of hate in there posts.. I don't think thats necessary and I thought, that you of all the people in here don't have to post like that every single time they talk about a topic like that. It's just poor..
> 
> So if you truly believe, that Rashad is so good and truly earns his number 1 spot, then let him fight Machida again so that he actually can prove to the World, that he is indeed the deserving contender right now. Instead of giving him a great matchup like Lil Nog or Forrest. Until then Rashad is just somebody who were lucky enough, not to fight Lyoto again before the title shot. If you think he improved that much, how can you possibly NOT wanna see a second fight?? It would guarantee Rashads number 1 spot and nobody could question it.
> 
> I wanna see the two best guys fight for the Title! And as long as Rashad isn't able to defeat Lyoto.. he has no business keeping his number 1 Spot by getting easy matchups. Thats disrespectful towards Lyoto, nothing else..


Apt, and agreed with! I'd +rep you but I'm not whorey enough with my rep...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

lol @ Cooper up there on that high horse!

Dude, you hurt my feelings plenty ( not really, but lets just say... ) with endless spikey comments about Dan Hardy in the lead up to the GSP fight. You were plain mean and nasty. Now I know you consider Hardy a douche, but still, you have to take it on the chin if you dish it out. Nowumsayin?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> lol @ Cooper up there on that high horse!
> 
> Dude, you hurt my feelings plenty ( not really, but lets just say... ) with endless spikey comments about Dan Hardy in the lead up to the GSP fight. You were plain mean and nasty. Now I know you consider Hardy a douche, but still, you have to take it on the chin if you dish it out. Nowumsayin?


lol you have a Problem now Soojo.. WOW!

Well I am sorry that I heard your feeling with the Hardy comments. But Hardy did not deserve to fight GSP.. I thought we had that figured out by now. 

And yes, I consider Hardy a douche! Would never say anything like that to Shogun or any other fighter (even through he Knocked Out Lyoto) who does not act like Hardy or Bisping. 
I just don't get why people need to disrespect a guy like Lyoto who only spreads Love around the World. Compare him to Hardy and Bisping if you have too lol..


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> lol you have a Problem now Soojo.. WOW!
> 
> Well I am sorry that I heard your feeling with the Hardy comments. But Hardy did not deserve to fight GSP.. I thought we had that figured out by now.
> 
> ...


You see, this is where I have a problem. You talk about being nice in posts but only to the fighters you approve of. If you dont approve then its open season and we can say what we want? Come on now Coops. You do realize this is just plain silly?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> You see, this is where I have a problem. You talk about being nice in posts but only to the fighters you approve of. If you dont approve then its open season and we can say what we want? Come on now Coops. You do realize this is just plain silly?


There is a unwritten rule for some fighters, especially the likes of Lyoto or Shogun there is no other rule then to respect does guys and what they did. You were probably one of those braindead guys who thought they had to booo a guy like Lyoto on the weigh ins. I don't accept that yes!!! 

And if you can't see the difference between those guys and your British guys.. then I don't know how I should bring it closer to you.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Lets remain nice guys :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> There is a unwritten rule for some fighters, especially the likes of Lyoto or Shogun there is no other rule then to respect does guys and what they did. You were probably one of those braindead guys who thought they had to booo a guy like Lyoto on the weigh ins. I don't accept that yes!!!
> 
> And if you can't see the difference between those guys and your British guys.. then I don't know how I should bring it closer to you.


The difference between fighters is an opinion Coops, not written in stone by you. Lyoto could be a complete twat in person. All you have to base these opinions on is internet snippets and the fights themselves. I could just as easily argue Machida was a douche for giving Shogun very little credit after the first fight. He didn't behave like an honourable samurai... he acted like a human being, with emotions, and hang ups like every body else. I found some of what he said after the fight more than a little dishonourable towards Shogun. Im not alone.

My point is, if you want to play the game and have a bit of banter by taking the piss out of other fighters... please, dont complain when you get it back, in the name of some moral code you've invented.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bloody hell Machida get in line... I understand it's not Machida saying this but still.

Machida is not around the title or contender pool at the moment. Believe it or not other LHW fighters do exist, and they are actually winning. I reckon if Jones wins his next fight, he should get a top 5 match-up and be around contenders.

For the people who's logic says there is no point in Machida fighting Evans again, then likewise, there is no point in Shogun fighting Machida again.

I am completely anti-interim-belts.

And we don't know yet but I also fear that if Shogun's knee will never be 100%, then regardless whether he's training and fighting successfully, he's never reaching full potential... but he's still one of the best the sport has seen. Scary.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> The difference between fighters is an opinion Coops, not written in stone by you. Lyoto could be a complete twat in person. All you have to base these opinions on is internet snippets and the fights themselves. I could just as easily argue Machida was a douche for giving Shogun very little credit after the first fight. He didn't behave like an honourable samurai... he acted like a human being, with emotions, and hang ups like every body else. I found some of what he said after the fight more than a little dishonourable towards Shogun. Im not alone.
> 
> My point is, if you want to play the game and have a bit of banter by taking the piss out of other fighters... please, dont complain when you get it back, in the name of some moral code you've invented.


He only defended his close victory, because he had too. By all the harsh critics he received, he had more then the right to throw something back at them. Those people are morons and they don't know how to treat people the way they were treated by them. Lyoto never disrespected anybody by doing so, or before this fight. He was and still is one of the most friendliest people out there. But guys like you, can and always try to pick at least something bad out of there. Hated people like you, who need to turn others in a bad light, because they just can not handle the kindness and honorific art from somebody like Lyoto. Does people aren't worth much for me.. something in them is so hated, that they need to turn the bad light even on the best out there. Again I don't accept that!!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> He only defended his close victory, because he had too. By all the harsh critics he received, he had more then the right to throw something back at them. Those people are morons and they don't know how to treat people the way they were treated by them. Lyoto never disrespected anybody by doing so, or before this fight. He was and still is one of the most friendliest people out there. But guys like you, can and always try to pick at least something bad out of there. Hated people like you, who need to turn others in a bad light, because they just can not handle the kindness and honorific art from somebody like Lyoto. Does people aren't worth much for me.. something in them is so hated, that they need to turn the bad light even on the best out there. Again I don't accept that!!!


Why are you deflecting what I said to the people who were nasty to him. Shogun never said a bad word about Lyoto. The simple facts are that nobody from Lyotos camp gave Rua any credit. Thats what I said in my last post and you reply with the above. Ive never ever hated on Lyoto but yet you paint me as some evil dog. Be reasonable.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> He only defended his close victory, because he had too. By all the harsh critics he received, he had more then the right to throw something back at them. Those people are morons and they don't know how to treat people the way they were treated by them. Lyoto never disrespected anybody by doing so, or before this fight. He was and still is one of the most friendliest people out there. But guys like you, can and always try to pick at least something bad out of there. Hated people like you, who need to turn others in a bad light, because they just can not handle the kindness and honorific art from somebody like Lyoto. Does people aren't worth much for me.. something in them is so hated, that they need to turn the bad light even on the best out there. Again I don't accept that!!!


Can't remember if he was blatantly disrespectful, but he wouldn't give props to Shogun, and couldn't defend his win, just kissed the judges asses. Could be seen as disrespectful.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Can't remember if he was blatantly disrespectful, but he wouldn't give props to Shogun, and couldn't defend his win, just kissed the judges asses. Could be seen as disrespectful.


Giving props to someone is a choice, if a fighter doesn't it does not mean they are disrespectful, and if you are talking about the first fight why would he, when he won he did say it was his hardest fight in his career, but he truly believed he won so what the fuk did u want him to do?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Why are you deflecting what I said to the people who were nasty to him. Shogun never said a bad word about Lyoto. The simple facts are that nobody from Lyotos camp gave Rua any credit. Thats what I said in my last post and you reply with the above. Ive never ever hated on Lyoto but yet you paint me as some evil dog. Be reasonable.


You just did! You thought Lyoto was disrespectful against Shogun and not honourable like a Samurai.. Wich every not hated person inside would have found out in no time. What did he say, what was so disrespectful?? He said the judges scored it 1,2,3.. so he won. That was the truth and many people scored it that way. Nothing wrong here. But hated people need to pick on that.. thats the thing I don't accept! And people should not do this to a guy who never lost a bad word about anybody on the entire planet. 

But like I said some can not handle this kind of human. So even here they have to try to found something bad and turn the person in a bad light. Those are the hated people who might get no Love from there family or just feel extremely lonely inside..



SM33 said:


> Can't remember if he was blatantly disrespectful, but he wouldn't give props to Shogun, and couldn't defend his win, just kissed the judges asses. Could be seen as disrespectful.


Only by hated people, like I said!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Why are you deflecting what I said to the people who were nasty to him. Shogun never said a bad word about Lyoto. The simple facts are that nobody from Lyotos camp gave Rua any credit. Thats what I said in my last post and you reply with the above. Ive never ever hated on Lyoto but yet you paint me as some evil dog. Be reasonable.





BobbyCooper said:


> He only defended his close victory, because he had too. By all the harsh critics he received, he had more then the right to throw something back at them. Those people are morons and they don't know how to treat people the way they were treated by them. Lyoto never disrespected anybody by doing so, or before this fight. He was and still is one of the most friendliest people out there. But guys like you, can and always try to pick at least something bad out of there. Hated people like you, who need to turn others in a bad light, because they just can not handle the kindness and honorific art from somebody like Lyoto. Does people aren't worth much for me.. something in them is so hated, that they need to turn the bad light even on the best out there. Again I don't accept that!!!


Holy Sheet guys take a breath! Agree to disagree or something. Man alive!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> *There is a unwritten rule for some fighters, especially the likes of Lyoto or Shogun there is no other rule then to respect does guys and what they did.* You were probably one of those braindead guys who thought they had to booo a guy like Lyoto on the weigh ins. I don't accept that yes!!!
> 
> And if you can't see the difference between those guys and your British guys.. then I don't know how I should bring it closer to you.


This really caught my eye.

Cooper, I love you my dude, and I have nothing but respect for you my dude. But this statement is 1000% wrong. No fighter "DESERVES" more respect than any other fighter because fighters step in the cage and lay it all on the line. EVERYONE wins and EVERYONE loses.

With what your saying, Rashad deserves more respect than Machida because he won the title while he was undefeated, lost it, than beat 2 top guys to earn another title shot. Machida just lost his title after 1 (can you call it a title defense?) and has not fought since.

Just, show respect to all fighters. No fighter deserves to be shitted on.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Nothing like calling out someone you already KO'd for a title you want made up for you...

He's a solid #2 and all that but I think he's now in the same boat as Fitch better than the pack but not worthy of a rematch, some might dispute my opinion but Im coming from the angle that he should have lost the first fight and lost the second, so whats changed that he deserves a third? In my mind he's down 2 zip and needs to beat someone other than Rashad to gain enough ground for a third fight.

The only reason he wants Rashad is because he knows he can beat him and the reason he wants a "interim title" is so he gets the next shot at the real title but he really doesn't deserve the next shot at a title heh.

Interim titles are a marketing ploy, I wish the UFC would never have started using them but now that they do its all about milking the fans for ppv buys and its BS.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

xRoxaz said:


> Giving props to someone is a choice, if a fighter doesn't it does not mean they are disrespectful, and if you are talking about the first fight why would he, when he won he did say it was his hardest fight in his career, but he truly believed he won so what the fuk did u want him to do?


Truly believed he won? Watch the post fight interviews, that man was just happy he still had legs.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> I just don't get why people have to talk downright bad and full of hate in there posts.. I don't think thats necessary and I thought, that you of all the people in here don't have to post like that every single time they talk about a topic like that. It's just poor..
> 
> So if you truly believe, that Rashad is so good and truly earns his number 1 spot, then let him fight Machida again so that he actually can prove to the World, that he is indeed the deserving contender right now. Instead of giving him a great matchup like Lil Nog or Forrest. Until then Rashad is just somebody who were lucky enough, not to fight Lyoto again before the title shot. If you think he improved that much, how can you possibly NOT wanna see a second fight?? It would guarantee Rashads number 1 spot and nobody could question it.
> 
> I wanna see the two best guys fight for the Title! And as long as Rashad isn't able to defeat Lyoto.. he has no business keeping his number 1 Spot by getting easy matchups. Thats disrespectful towards Lyoto, nothing else..


Look, I didn't mean for my post to come across as hateful. I'm frustrated but not hateful towards Machida. Machida is a great fighter, arguably the 2nd best LHW in the world. But to build on Soojoo's comments about hints of Machida dishonour, I think he has a tendency to be slyly arrogant. It's subtle. It's the way Anderson Silva was before he finally snapped, he goes out there, does his bow thingy and never really seems to say anything positive or even reflect about his opponents, win or lose. It takes one super arrogant mofo to think he can step into the arena for an interim shot without so much as even mentioning the number one contender who has fought his way up. It's messed up, man. Even coldcall would admit that. 

When he knocked Rashad out didn't even bother to check if the man was alright, just started going 'Karate is back' or something until Shogun told him different. And now he smirks and doesn't even attempt to properly answer questions on past opponents when a reporter does bring them up. It's not nice.

And i'm going to be dead honest with you, Bobby. I don't want Rashad and Machida fighting right now. I just don't. I don't see it happening right now nor do I want it to happen right now. So lets leave it at that.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't want Rashad to fight Machida right now either.. even though I'm sure Rashad will do MUCH better, I don't have him winning yet.

Machida is a bit of an arrogant guy, but it's hard not to be arrogant at that level. He's pretty disrespectful to his opponents though. This I've seen countless times even before he won the title.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Look, I didn't mean for my post to come across as hateful. I'm frustrated but not hateful towards Machida. Machida is a great fighter, arguably the 2nd best LHW in the world. But to build on Soojoo's comments about hints of Machida dishonour, I think he has a tendency to be slyly arrogant. It's subtle. It's the way Anderson Silva was before he finally snapped, he goes out there, does his bow thingy and never really seems to say anything positive or even reflect about his opponents, win or lose. It takes one super arrogant mofo to think he can step into the arena for an interim shot without so much as evening mentioning the number one contender who has fought his way up. It's messed up, man. Even coldcall would admit that.
> 
> *When he knocked Rashad out didn't even bother to check if the man was alright*, just started going 'Karate is back' or something until Shogun told him different. And now he smirks and doesn't even attempt to properly answer questions on past opponents when a reporter does bring them up. It's not nice.
> 
> And i'm going to be dead honest with you, Bobby. I don't want Rashad and Machida fighting right now. I just don't. I don't see it happening right now nor do I want it to happen right now. So lets leave it at that.


And Shogun didn't check on Machida when he knocked him out. He just ran around the ring screaming and hugged the guys in his corner. He's no more mature, caring and stoic than Machida. Most guys don't check their opponent after they KO him. I remember watching the fight in horrified awe, but I managed the conscious thought, "I will be a permanent Rua supporter is he goes over to Machida and makes sure he's okay." But he didn't at all, he glanced in his direction once after running around like a chicken and hugging his corner. 

Also: Whats up with the Cooper hate from all directions? He's got an opinion, disagree or agree, don't crusify the man!


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Look, I didn't mean for my post to come across as hateful. I'm frustrated but not hateful towards Machida. Machida is a great fighter, arguably the 2nd best LHW in the world. But to build on Soojoo's comments about hints of Machida dishonour, I think he has a tendency to be slyly arrogant. It's subtle. It's the way Anderson Silva was before he finally snapped, he goes out there, does his bow thingy and never really seems to say anything positive or even reflect about his opponents, win or lose. It takes one super arrogant mofo to think he can step into the arena for an interim shot without so much as evening mentioning the number one contender who has fought his way up. It's messed up, man. Even coldcall would admit that.
> 
> When he knocked Rashad out didn't even bother to check if the man was alright, just started going 'Karate is back' or something until Shogun told him different. And now he smirks and doesn't even attempt to properly answer questions on past opponents when a reporter does bring them up. It's not nice.
> 
> And i'm going to be dead honest with you, Bobby. I don't want Rashad and Machida fighting right now. I just don't. I don't see it happening right now nor do I want it to happen right now. So lets leave it at that.





Spoken812 said:


> I don't want Rashad to fight Machida right now either.. even though I'm sure Rashad will do MUCH better, I don't have him winning yet.
> 
> Machida is a bit of an arrogant guy, but it's hard not to be arrogant at that level. He's pretty disrespectful to his opponents though. This I've seen countless times even before he won the title.




Haha yeah, you guys are right he is a little stubborn and that's just one of the characteristics that makes him what he is lol, his comment after he beat Soukoudjou was hilarious too " I've beaten the Alaskan assassin, the African assassin, what other assassin is there?" it's not really disrespectful he just speaks his mind and has never really attacked someone personally or their attributes.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> You just did! You thought Lyoto was disrespectful against Shogun and not honourable like a Samurai.. Wich every not hated person inside would have found out in no time. What did he say, what was so disrespectful?? He said the judges scored it 1,2,3.. so he won. That was the truth and many people scored it that way. Nothing wrong here. But hated people need to pick on that.. thats the thing I don't accept! And people should not do this to a guy who never lost a bad word about anybody on the entire planet.
> 
> But like I said some can not handle this kind of human. So even here they have to try to found something bad and turn the person in a bad light. Those are the hated people who might get no Love from there family or just feel extremely lonely inside..
> 
> ...


God damn Coops, I love you! Your Lyoto love is indeed extra ordinary. You simply can not comprehend any Machida negativity... and you know what, please, dont ever change! Haha!! I love it


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

xRoxaz said:


> Haha yeah, you guys are right he is a little stubborn and that's just one of the characteristics that makes him what he is lol, his comment after he beat Soukoudjou was hilarious too " I've beaten the Alaskan assassin, the African assassin, what other assassin is there?" it's not really disrespectful he just speaks his mind and has never really attacked someone personally or their attributes.


My question is, when has Rashad ever insulted someone that hasn't insulted him and his skills many times before? Hear what Chuck was saying about Rashad? It was some bad stuff.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> This really caught my eye.
> 
> Cooper, I love you my dude, and I have nothing but respect for you my dude. But this statement is 1000% wrong. No fighter "DESERVES" more respect than any other fighter because fighters step in the cage and lay it all on the line. EVERYONE wins and EVERYONE loses.
> 
> ...


No I think you misunderstood me here Spoken. I was talking about on how some fighters behave themself outside of the cage and how friendly and kind some are towards us and the public in general.. and how some are acting like jerks every single opportunity they get. 

I don't know Spoken.. maybe it's just me, but I believe strongly, that some people should be treated the same way they treat us. And if differentely, they in an even better way not a worse way.. 

Or if somebody tells you, you are a good guy my friend. Do you respond with get out of my face jackass?? Some fighters desererve it and some deserve it less..

And yes I believe Lyoto deserves more then this!


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Spoken812 said:


> My question is, when has Rashad ever insulted someone that hasn't insulted him and his skills many times before? Hear what Chuck was saying about Rashad? It was some bad stuff.


Rashad is a standup guy, but when your on his bad side he will be worse, and if your nice to him he's even nicer to you. However theres a whole level of difference in culture when you compare Americans to Brazilians etc, some may find something disrespectful which is not in their own nation.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> No I think you misunderstood me here Spoken. I was talking about on how some fighters behave themself outside of the cage and how friendly and kind some are towards us and the public in general.. and how some are acting like jerks every single opportunity they get.
> 
> I don't know Spoken.. maybe it's just me, but I believe strongly, that some people should be treated the same way they treat us. And if differentely, they in an even better way not a worse way..
> 
> ...


This is a timeless argument between you and me Coops. You know I enjoy this particular battle. Long may it continue  

@ Squirrelmaster.
Coops gets more than enough love. We've got to wind him up sometimes!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Spoken812 said:


> I don't want Rashad to fight Machida right now either.. even though I'm sure Rashad will do MUCH better, I don't have him winning yet.
> 
> Machida is a bit of an arrogant guy, but it's hard not to be arrogant at that level.* He's pretty disrespectful to his opponents though. This I've seen countless times even before he won the title*.


Please name one time Machida has been disrespectful towards a opponent...


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> No I think you misunderstood me here Spoken. I was talking about on how some fighters behave themself outside of the cage and how friendly and kind some are towards us and the public in general.. and how some are acting like jerks every single opportunity they get.
> 
> I don't know Spoken.. maybe it's just me, but I believe strongly, that some people should be treated the same way they treat us. And if differentely, they in an even better way not a worse way..
> 
> ...


I hear what your saying here. Your views of Machida are the same as my views of Rashad. It totally makes sense my dude. And for the most part, Machida doesn't talk trash ever. He does some things here and there, but nothing that warrants "hate" for sure.

Lots of people were calling him a god level fighter when he beat Rashad, so I don't blame guys like that for having a "greater than thou" attitude.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> And Shogun didn't check on Machida when he knocked him out. He just ran around the ring screaming and hugged the guys in his corner. He's no more mature, caring and stoic than Machida. Most guys don't check their opponent after they KO him. I remember watching the fight in horrified awe, but I managed the conscious thought, "I will be a permanent Rua supporter is he goes over to Machida and makes sure he's okay." But he didn't at all, he glanced in his direction once after running around like a chicken and hugging his corner.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJfGf3ND9C4&feature=related

0:39


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Why dont people asking why machida wants this match look at it from his point of view, he wins the first, is winning the second, gets caught with one punch. Its pretty obvious why he feels he deserves a third match with shogun, just look at it from a position other than shogun's pubes.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

SM33 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJfGf3ND9C4&feature=related
> 
> 0:39


I stand corrected. He did check on him.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> And Shogun didn't check on Machida when he knocked him out. He just ran around the ring screaming and hugged the guys in his corner. He's no more mature, caring and stoic than Machida. Most guys don't check their opponent after they KO him. I remember watching the fight in horrified awe, but I managed the conscious thought, "I will be a permanent Rua supporter is he goes over to Machida and makes sure he's okay." But he didn't at all, he glanced in his direction once after running around like a chicken and hugging his corner.
> 
> Also: Whats up with the Cooper hate from all directions? He's got an opinion, disagree or agree, don't crusify the man!


I vaguely remember Shogun briefly checking on Machida, though I might be wrong. In any case, I have never been a Shogun fanboy either so if he didn't check on Machida then of course that makes him just as bad, I don't just restrict my wrath to that of Machida, you know. 

And nobody here hates, Coop. Quite the contrary in fact. Sometimes it's good to hate a good ol' fashioned heated debate! We're all boys here.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

It's become common practice for the UFC to create an interim title when it becomes clear a champ will not be fighting within a year's time. 

Having said that, it's impolitic for a fighter who's lost two straight title fights (practically speaking) to insist on the creation of an interim belt. Especially if it's second hand through a mouthpiece such as Ed Soares. 

As far as stripping Shogun of the belt, that would be very unfair; he just won the belt and it's through no fault of his own that he cannot defend within the next 12 months. 

Let Dana make the announcement, rather than having it be at Soares'/Lyoto's insistence. It's not their place.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Lemon Sorbet


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Former UFC light heavyweight champion, Lyoto Machida is eyeing an interim title fight with Rashad Evans in the not so distant future according to his manager after hearing current champ, Mauricio “Shogun” Rua will be injured until at least March.
> 
> Speaking via MMAJunkie.com, Ed Soares said:
> 
> ...


Machida is clearly the number 2 guy in the division at the moment considering he destroyed Rashad who is next in line for the title shot. But since he is just coming off a loss, I do not see how he can make a case for being in line for an "interim title" shot. I think a quarter of the UFCs LHW roster are ex champions at the moment, the title of "ex-champ" is starting to hold little weight in that respect. Lyoto needs to do what every other recent ex champ, such as Rashad, Rampage and Forrest have had to do, and that is earn their way back to a title shot.

I especially do not want to see a Rashad v Lyoto 2 that Cooper is calling for, or a Rashad v Griffen 2 that Dan is begging for. It's ridiculous to me that in such a wide open division filled with competitors and legends who have NOT YET FOUGHT that people would have such hard-ons for rematches.

If Lyoto is healthy and wants to fight in 3 months he needs to fight Rampage, Nog, Forrest or Bader.

I am less certain what can be done for Rashad. He deserves the title shot but I don't believe he can or should wait around for it. I said in a previous thread that I thought the interim title would be fine by me, but after thinking about it, aside from Rashad I don't think there is anyone deserving of it. You COULD make a case for giving the shot to Jones or Bader if they win their next fights, but that is about it at the moment. 

I would like to see Rashad fight one of these guys, the winner of Jones/Janitor, Bader or Couture.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

morninglightmt said:


> Machida is clearly the number 2 guy in the division at the moment considering he destroyed Rashad who is next in line for the title shot. But since he is just coming off a loss, I do not see how he can make a case for being in line for an "interim title" shot. I think a quarter of the UFCs LHW roster are ex champions at the moment, the title of "ex-champ" is starting to hold little weight in that respect. Lyoto needs to do what ever other recent ex champ, such as Rashad, Rampage and Forrest have had to do, and that is earn their way back to a title shot.
> 
> I especially do not want to see a Rashad v Lyoto 2 that Cooper is calling for, or a Rashad v Griffen 2 that Dan is begging for. It's ridiculous to that in such a wide open division filled with competitors and legends who have NOT YET FOUGHT that people would have such hard-ons for rematches.
> 
> ...


Truth is Bader, Jones and Rampage will get owned by Machida thats why, Rashad will hold his own.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> You can't understand why people don't want a guy who got his arse kicked TWICE in a row to fight for a shot at the title against a guy who is on a dominant two fight win streak against one Top 5 and one Top 10???
> 
> Listen here, Machida deserves **** all right now. I think it's absolutely disgusting how neither he or Ed Soares have even mentioned Rashad in regards to an Intern title shot. It speaks volumes about his character and lack of respect for Rashad.


Facts are shogun is gone for the time being. Hate machida or love him he is the best fighter in that division right now. Evans may be the number one contender but facts are people know machida will whoop his ass. I'm all for ranking but if the champ is out then the best talent should fight. There is no lack of respect between him and Evans...he whooped evans. Evans is the best on paper right now in terms of ranking. They should fight, can u realistically tell me anyone aside from Evans who could beat machida while shogun is out?


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

Lyoto, in the eyes of most people, is the #2 LHW right now behind Shogun, but that does not merit giving him an interim title shot coming off of a knockout loss. He has to earn his way back to the belt just like everyone else, that's just how it works. It's more than likely that he will tear right through most LHWs, but he has to win a few fights before earning a shot at getting his belt back. Just giving him an interim title fight because of his talent wouldn't really be fair to the other guys in the division. If the #2 fighter always had to fight the champ, then we would be watching Shogun/Lyoto rematches for quite some time, not to mention a whole bunch of GSP/Fitch and Edgar/Penn rematches. Let other fighters have a chance.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

freakshowexcess said:


> Lyoto, in the eyes of most people, is the #2 LHW right now behind Shogun, but that does not merit giving him an interim title shot coming off of a knockout loss. He has to earn his way back to the belt just like everyone else, that's just how it works. It's more than likely that he will tear right through most LHWs, but he has to win a few fights before earning a shot at getting his belt back. Just giving him an interim title fight because of his talent wouldn't really be fair to the other guys in the division. If the #2 fighter always had to fight the champ, then we would be watching Shogun/Lyoto rematches for quite some time, not to mention a whole bunch of GSP/Fitch and Edgar/Penn rematches. Let other fighters have a chance.


question is who do u throw in with machida that could merit the winner getting back into title contention?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think it is dumb that most of you assume rasha will get koed again just because of his last fight, if you guys have seen anything on ufc since then you would know he changed his gameplan a lot, he said that now he doesn't go chasing people and just jumping in for the killer shot, his last 2 wins show this, ffs he has only 1 loss like machida(but in machida's case he should have 2)


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

M_D said:


> My thoughts exactly, Interm belt are pointless in situation like these they should just strip the champ and when he comes back he gets number 1 contender spot


yea but the ufc can hype the fight more if its champ vs champ...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

chilo said:


> yea but the ufc can hype the fight more if its champ vs champ...


Im kinda tired of interim belts and I love Machida, they dont really mean much, look at Carwin when he won his, Brock told him it wasnt a real belt and he agreed, really this is all just jockeying for position.....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Im kinda tired of interim belts and I love Machida, they dont really mean much, look at Carwin when he won his, Brock told him it wasnt a real belt and he agreed, really this is all just jockeying for position.....


ITA that they don't mean much, or anything. It feels like a transparent attempt to keep us watching.

Which I will do in Machida and Shogun's case, anyway, Idc about the circumstances.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

chilo said:


> yea but the ufc can hype the fight more if its champ vs champ...


That is the only thing that it is good for though. It is purely for marketing purposes and it appeals a lot to casual fans when they see that two champions are fighting each other. Other than a marketing tool, it only represents the #1 contender.



coldcall420 said:


> Im kinda tired of interim belts and I love Machida, they dont really mean much, look at Carwin when he won his, Brock told him it wasnt a real belt and he agreed, really this is all just jockeying for position.....



I am not a huge Brock Lesnar fan, but one thing that I will always agree with him, is when he tells the interim champion that he has the real belt, and he is the real champion. That is 100% correct.

Sure the UFC can market 2 champions fighting, but there is only one. There is the champion, and the interim, which means they are the champion until the champion returns, in which case they have to fight the actual champion to be considered the real champion of their weight class.


----------

